
Ask HN: Do you need a college degree to get successful in cyber security? - qxz
I am 18 years old. I had a deep interest in hacking&#x2F;security from when I was 13 years old.<p>From then I am trying to learn hacking&#x2F;security on my own. Many times I have wasted my time on really shitty tutorials, books and articles that misguided me and made me to directly jump into hacking&#x2F;security things without knowing the basic CS. And I had wasted a lot of time in that.<p>Now, from some years I have been learning Cybersecurity (especially web application security), Networking, Python, JavaScript and CS.<p>I have also found two valid bugs in a big company and reported them about it.<p>I have failed in my final year of High School in Maths. It&#x27;s not like I hate Maths but the curriculum of my countries education system completely sucks! They don&#x27;t actually teach the really Maths.<p>So, I cannot get an admission into a college right now, even if I want to. I will be giving exam of Maths again after 4-5 months.<p>My questions:<p>1. Is there actually a need to have a college degree in CS to get successful (get a good job) in the cybersecurity field?<p>2. How difficult is it to get past HR of a company to get a job in cybersecurity without having a college degree?<p>3. Do people without a college degree get paid less?
======
gregmorton
Yes, it's too damn hard, yes. :) Work you math.

